# Beef strap tendons



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have been ordering these pretty often from Clean Run(thanks to the suggestion from Rmr!) Lexi will usually get one a week in the evenings when we get home from work and after we eat dinner. I have noticed on the nights she gets a chew, she won't eat dinner. Would it fill her up that much to where she would not be hungry? I will say she is not a big eater sometimes. Sometimes she eats dinner, and sometimes not or if she doesn't eat at a regular time, she will snack late night, but on nights she gets a chew, she doesn't eat at all. Is this normal? I guess it just might be her normal.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i wait to get those kinds of things tell after dinner since i really want Esther to eat her dinner. she is really super picky and doesn't always eat what i give her. if she doesnt eat then she doesn't get treats. like a spoiled child who doesnt want to eat there veggies!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls get about 2 a week and they don't miss any meals.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My girls get their chewies after their dinner and after we have had our dinner. It is quite funny to watch. They both sit staring at DH while he eats. As soon as he has finished eating they start pestering him for their chews. Never me.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My spoos often won't eat kibble after the tendons or bully sticks. They will still eat the prepared raw, if that's their dinner.


----------

